# Value of S&W 38



## Ricks2524 (Feb 5, 2007)

I have a S&W 38 Special 4" barrel Revolver. Serial number 872596. It was purchased from a lady whos husband passed away. Looks to be in great condition, but don't know number of rounds through it. Can anyone give me a idea of the value of it?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Open the cylinder and look at the frame and tell me what model it is? Is it roll marked .38ctg. on the barrel or .357? I can tell you what the Book of Standards says.


----------



## Ricks2524 (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks Baldy, The barrel is marked .38 CTG and the cylinder is 2596. Inside the frame is marked with X 3 and number 44480. I forgot to mention that the letter "S" precedes the serial number.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Open the cylinder and look right under the barrel on the frame facing you and there should be a Letter like (K OR L) with some numbers like 19 or 15. A picture would be a big help if you could post a couple. Then we can nail this thing down for you. Good luck.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Sounds like one of the newer Airweight .38's. They're selling used for about $300 - $350.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:smt017 That's what I thinking also. Well see. :mrgreen:


----------



## Ricks2524 (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for the help Baldy. I ended up selling the gun today.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Your welcome, I just hope you got a fair price for it.:smt1099


----------

